# Retriever Vests



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

Gimmick or actually serve a purpose?

I know you have seen them, Avery makes one, Bass Pro has their Red Head version of it. The dog protection vests. They run about 19.95 to 35.95, depending on brand and where you purchase it from. That being said, do they actually serve a purpose. And if they, after you get the measurements and all of that, and you buy the item, should it be lose fitting or tight. How tight?

Just thought I would throw that out there. I am thinking about purchasing some items from Bass Pro, and this item maybe on the list, but I am not sure if it is really worth the money. 

Thanks


----------



## rarintogolabs (Jun 30, 2004)

*Vest*

If you hunt in really cold weather it does help.When I guided duck hunts in the timber in Ark I was out in the cold for 8 hrs at a a time. I found that the dogs could handle the cold for longer. Now if you have a fat dog it probably doesn't matter. The dogs of today are thinner and it helps.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Rarin, I think he was talking about those nylon protection vests not a neoprene vest for a waterfowler's retriever.

BTW I 2nd the use of a neoprene vest in cold weather. The dog lasts longer and is warmer.


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

I was actually referring to the waterfowl retriever neoprene vests. I just used the wrong terminology.

I have a thin lab, but down here it doesn't get too terribly cold during duck season. Heck I didn't have to break any ice to set decoys out this season. I just would hate to spend money on a gimmick item.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

I have used one for over two years. In my experience, the Hodgman vest is the best. It is 5mm of neo with the "Armor Flex" coating on the chest


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

see dog in avatar?<- they are great here in Northern Vermont. And after untangling decoy lines, you call the dog over and thrust your hands into the front leg holes and give the dog some love. Best hand warmer you can find unless you hunt with a wife!
Ken Bora


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Best hand warmer you can find unless you hunt with a wife


I've got a feeling that the dog would enjoy your cold hands a lot more than a wife would. 8)


----------

